# Welding Cart Build



## JayMcClellan (May 27, 2017)

I just published a video of my new welding cart build:






It's mostly a combination of ideas from others in order to suit my own preferences and equipment. The video shows all the steps of construction, including an unplanned lesson on fire safety.


----------



## Redmech (May 27, 2017)

Nicely done cart.


----------



## ACHiPo (May 27, 2017)

Great project and well done video!


----------



## Silverbullet (May 28, 2017)

Nice job , how well dose it roll.  Mines so DERN heavy it's hard to move and I don't have a steel top . I'm thinking about making a tugger for it.


----------



## JayMcClellan (May 28, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice job , how well dose it roll.  Mines so DERN heavy it's hard to move and I don't have a steel top . I'm thinking about making a tugger for it.


It rolls well enough but not as easily as I'd like. I only have to move it about 10 feet from its storage location in my shop out to the porch where I use it. Larger casters would roll easier but I used the 4" casters to limit the overall height, which is about 43" and that's a good welding height for me (I'm about 6' tall). It sounds high compared to a typical bench but this way I can work up close without straining my back. I wouldn't want it any higher though.


----------



## uncle harry (May 28, 2017)

JayMcClellan said:


> I just published a video of my new welding cart build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job & nicely designed.  A tip on welding Zinc plated nuts: remove the zinc with hydrochloric acid & rinse well. The reaction produces hydrogen so a well ventilated area is desired.  I store my hydrochloric outdoors since it  causes "nastyness" on open metal surfaces in a confined space.


----------



## FLguy (May 28, 2017)

JayMcClellan said:


> I just published a video of my new welding cart build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope you do more video's. Your instruction, your voice, project prep, and more makes for a great video !


----------



## JayMcClellan (May 28, 2017)

uncle harry said:


> Great job & nicely designed.  A tip on welding Zinc plated nuts: remove the zinc with hydrochloric acid & rinse well. The reaction produces hydrogen so a well ventilated area is desired.  I store my hydrochloric outdoors since it  causes "nastyness" on open metal surfaces in a confined space.


Thanks for the tip; I used HCl for the mill scale but didn't think about it for zinc. I have the acid diluted 3:1 in a 5 gallon bucket outside and I found a lid that snaps on and has a gasketed threaded cover, so it converts the bucket into an easy-open sealed screw-top container. It seals pretty well but I still wouldn't store it indoors.


----------



## JayMcClellan (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm having fun with the videos and I'll make more. My next project is building a steel dragon...


----------



## Silverbullet (May 28, 2017)

JayMcClellan said:


> It rolls well enough but not as easily as I'd like. I only have to move it about 10 feet from its storage location in my shop out to the porch where I use it. Larger casters would roll easier but I used the 4" casters to limit the overall height, which is about 43" and that's a good welding height for me (I'm about 6' tall). It sounds high compared to a typical bench but this way I can work up close without straining my back. I wouldn't want it any higher though.


Not to high when I was able to work standing it would be perfect. I'm 6'4" tall but now in a wheelchair I'm about 5' . My welding carts about three ft square and forty inches high. Has a full length shelf but the tops separated in the middle ,tank for aluminum stands there and tray for tidbits, my esab plasma cutters over the one end and Clarke mig spool gun on the other. But I thought with big wheels 10" under the plasma and 4" swivel caster on the other. But it moves like I'm dragging two tons. No heavy plate aluminum diamond plate on top ends and wood on shelf.


----------



## JayMcClellan (May 28, 2017)

I understand, my brother's in a wheelchair and when I taught him to weld, I lowered my welding tabletop down on sawhorses for him so it was perhaps 36" high. With a fiberglass welding blanket on his lap and legs it worked pretty well. I doubt if I could move my new cart if I were in a chair. Big wheels would help but I'd probably be thinking about motors.


----------

